# nitro bands for scout slingshot



## shagbark (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi all, Concerning the nitro bands: single or double?? Tx


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The nitro band set is a double band set. If you're a beginning shooter, a single band set is recommended till you get form and accuracy mastered.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

double for me


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

depends on what your shooting at, what range, your ability, your ammunition, strength comes into it a small part, sorry to go on


----------

